# Pacifica Club Ixtapa



## Eds (Dec 2, 2008)

ANY RECENT COMMENTS ON THIS RESORT..

THANKS


----------



## janapur (Dec 2, 2008)

Been there several times, the last time being April of this year. We love the resort. However, be sure that you are not in the Pacifica Golf section (the only section without ocean view). They may try to put you there first, but be sure to show that your reservation states Pacifica CLUB, or Pacifica SANDS- whichever it may be.

The location on the beach is fantastic. It is the last resort on the strip, so less crowds. The ocean is much calmer, as well. They offer snorkle gear and kayaks free to use. Bring a portable fishing rod and you can fish from shore.

There are three different pools, excellent restaurants, and remember that your all inclusive includes pool and beachside service- we often forget that.

The only downfall- lots of step as it is built into the hill. Makes for great views and exercise too. The gondola is very helful. 

My avatar is of my youngest on the beach at Pacifica.... fabulous sunsets!

Any specific questions?

Jana


----------



## Eds (Dec 2, 2008)

*Thanks Jana*

*Any specific questions?*



Is all inclusive is madatory? At what price if so?

We will have reservations for Pacifica Club. I understan gondola doesn´t work all the time. How to get to the beach if its not working? Should we rent a car to travel around Ixtapa at least for a few days?

Thanks for the help

Eds


----------



## janapur (Dec 2, 2008)

Eds said:


> *Any specific questions?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll try to answer, but am almost out the door so I can write more later. The only day the Gondola is down is Saturday for routine maintenance. In the five times we've stayed there, the gondola has never been out of service other than the scheduled Saturday. Since that is check in/out day it should not disturb you as you will prefer using their resort shuttle anyway to transport your luggage. The shuttle is the back of a pickup truck with built in seats and railings- kind of fun- and they run by request 24 hours. Don't call too far in advance when you call to request as they show up quickly. There are phones throughout the resort to call a shuttle. You can always walk, too.

All inclusive is mandatory for exchangers, not owners nor the renters/guests of owners. It is the lowest price AI I've seen in Mexico, which is why we chose it the first year we went there. The fee varies depending on the season, but should be around $60 (half price for kids and I believe under 4 are free). The AI includes a day trip (completely catered) to what they call the secret beach, do not miss that!

Absolutely no need to rent a car in Ixtapa! The bus system is fantastic, cheap, and plentiful. You will flag it down anywhere along the main drag- you'll understand when you get there. It goes right into Zihuatanejo in about five minutes. I don't know anyone who uses cabs or rental cars in Ixtapa other than to and from the airport. You'll love it.

Internet access is free and you can use their computers in the main office. 

Have fun,
Jana


----------



## pammex (Dec 3, 2008)

Pretty sure I have a review on here regarding Pacifica.  There are many different unit names, golf, club, master sands, senior sands , Aqua, so look under pacifica in Ixtapa and I believe my review is there, we have stayed in many different types of units.  

We go yearly and love it there.....there is or can be a lot of walking, but that is fine with us...

We went last past May 17th to the 31st, two different types of units, so check it out.  And we wil be returning there next May as well.

Yes, the gondola is down every saturday for maintenance..that is a good thing, but they have jeeps and also air conditioned vans for transport around grounds.  The gondola also is down for a week in off season for maintenance, I think sometimes in May, but again...better safe than sorry.  There was a problem with it when we were last there, and had no problem with it being down, just walked, used jeeps or A/C Vans.


----------



## janapur (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the A/C vans. We used those too. To walk into Ixtapa's business district we go via the beach and cut through one of the other resorts or the public access, rather than walking from the main entrance of Pacifica.


----------



## Eds (Dec 4, 2008)

How do you go to the beach on Saturdays? Is the gondola and many steps the only way to go to beach?

My thanks to all, I am sure my vacation will be more enjoyable because of your answers and tips.

:whoopie:


----------



## janapur (Dec 4, 2008)

Eds said:


> How do you go to the beach on Saturdays? Is the gondola and many steps the only way to go to beach?
> 
> My thanks to all, I am sure my vacation will be more enjoyable because of your answers and tips.
> 
> :whoopie:



How many steps will depend upon the location of your unit. You can also walk along the main path the shuttle takes, what we in MN call a goat staircase, but no actual steps. If you're way high up (awesome ocean view) you'll want to take the shuttle to the restaurants, pools, and beach- though we've walked it many times. Again this should only be a concern on Saturday. You can reserve palapas on the beach each morning, thus no need to "hold" your lounges with shoes, books, towels, etc. I love this feature.


----------



## radconjohn (Jan 7, 2009)

*Pacifica Master Sands unit*

I have a hold on a 1 Bed in the Master Sands section of Pacifica, according to their website, the Master Sands have 2 bed units. The 1 bed units I see are in the Senior Sands area. Does anyone know if there are 1 bed units in the Master Sands or will I be staying in the 1 bed unit of the Senior Sands?? Is there a difference between them??  I have until tonight to confirm the reservation.

Thank you!


----------



## radconjohn (Jan 9, 2009)

radconjohn said:


> I have a hold on a 1 Bed in the Master Sands section of Pacifica, according to their website, the Master Sands have 2 bed units. The 1 bed units I see are in the Senior Sands area. Does anyone know if there are 1 bed units in the Master Sands or will I be staying in the 1 bed unit of the Senior Sands?? Is there a difference between them??
> 
> Thank you!



I just found out that my confirmation into the Pacifica Master Sands is in 
Unit 1143, a 1 bed, w/part kitchen, sleeps 6/4. Does anyone know about this unit or the area it is in? Is it a Master Sands unit or Senor Sands unit or are they both pretty much the same?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## richardm (Jan 9, 2009)

*Pacific resorts- Ixtapa- problems with buying resale?*

Pacifica Resorts- 

Has anyone else experienced problems with this developer simply refusing to honor usage rights on a resale?

I've seen two recent files from cooperating brokers, both for winter/gold season memberships at Master Sands that were confirmed on the seller's original contract, the resort estoppels completed by Gerardo (Jerry) Jimenez Corchado, and even the transfer forms from the resort to the buyer and seller.

After closing, the resort simply refuses to allow the buyer to book anything other than summer time.. In both cases, telling the buyer that they simply will not honor the reservation privileges for the better season.

I've seen many resales there in the past that went through without issue. Is this a recent change in policy by the resort to try and eliminate resales?


----------



## BBBarbie (Jan 13, 2009)

*Pacifica Resort*



radconjohn said:


> I just found out that my confirmation into the Pacifica Master Sands is in
> Unit 1143, a 1 bed, w/part kitchen, sleeps 6/4. Does anyone know about this unit or the area it is in? Is it a Master Sands unit or Senor Sands unit or are they both pretty much the same?
> 
> Thanks for any info!



We just returned last Saturday from the Pacifica Resort and we stayed in unit 1143!  We loved the location and the view was amazing.  In fact, we booked the same unit for next year.  It is a Senior Sands unit which is a one bedroom.  The Master Sands are 2 bedrooms.  The unit is just steps away from the Mini Market and the Internet Cafe.  You can then walk to the tram or take the stairs down to the Sands Pool/reception area.

It you want anymore info, just let me know.

Barb


----------



## hdrice (May 29, 2009)

*Question*



BBBarbie said:


> We just returned last Saturday from the Pacifica Resort and we stayed in unit 1143!  We loved the location and the view was amazing.  In fact, we booked the same unit for next year.  It is a Senior Sands unit which is a one bedroom.  The Master Sands are 2 bedrooms.  The unit is just steps away from the Mini Market and the Internet Cafe.  You can then walk to the tram or take the stairs down to the Sands Pool/reception area.
> 
> It you want anymore info, just let me know.
> 
> Barb



We are staying in the exact same unit next week. Does the unit have a washing machine or washer/dryer combo?

Thank you.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 29, 2009)

I also have a week on hold via SFX.  I was told that SFX does NOT have mandatory AI, which is nice. 

I have a jr sands plus unit on hold.

Can you please provide an updated review...TIA


----------



## Cathyb (May 29, 2009)

Sandy: What month is on hold for you and what did you deposit to get it? TIA


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 29, 2009)

I have March on hold, but with SFX there is no trade power.  Whatever you have for a deposit will work should a match be available.  They currently have inventory for the date I was looking for.

I am trying to decide between a Jr Sands at Pacificia or a 1 br at either Grand Mayan Cabo or Acapulco.


----------



## Cathyb (May 30, 2009)

Sandy:  I did an SFX exchange last year to Grand Mayan in Cabo and they put us in the furthest ground floor unit possible -- couldn't see ocean, pool, nothing.  It is located in San Jose del Cabo and very isolated location for shopping, groceries, etc.  The grounds were nice, pool water cold and don't do ANY sales promos there at any cost.  You'll be tied up for 4-5 hours.  This info might help you make your decision


----------



## tmccurley123 (Aug 22, 2013)

Eds said:


> ANY RECENT COMMENTS ON THIS RESORT..
> 
> THANKS



Love this resort.. going back in October


----------



## tmccurley123 (Aug 22, 2013)

*[deleted]*

[_Message text deleted.  Advertising is NOT permitted in the discussion forums.  Please review the TUG BBS Posting Rules, especially Rule 2, Paragraphs 4 and 6, before posting again._  Makai Guy, TUG BBS Administrator]


----------



## tmccurley123 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Want to rent for 2014-october*

Im looking for a 2 bedroom 2 bath unit for rent. Also possible a 1bedroon 2 bath unit as well. Need for October. I am an owner and have 2 units but have family coming and need more rooms. Let me know thanks


----------

